
How to Edit Your Own Writing - samclemens
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/smarter-living/how-to-edit-your-own-writing.html
======
tareqak
Submitted 14 hours ago here where it is still on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22814342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22814342)
.

